# Complaining customer...



## rhondag (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking for feedback...

I did a photo shoot a couple of weeks ago for 2 sisters (in their 20's).  They wanted to order prints for Christmas presents.  It was booked on the last available date...and I told them that prints would have to be ordered by XXXX date.  no problem.  order was placed and I was to hand deliver on yesterday.  The sister who arranged everything and placed the actual order (online)...lives about 75 miles away from me and her sister.  I met the sister who is local to me, at 5:30 yesterday and hand delivered her prints.  About 30-45 minutes later...the sister who lives 75 miles away sends me an email that the order is not right and pictures are missing.
I prompty pulled up the order & tried to call both sisters on the phone---and got voicemail for both of them.  The order that was paid for was for 2 8x10's and 7 5x7's.  Her email stated that she only had 2 of the 3 8x10's that were ordered....and 5x7 of picture # XXX was not there.  Well, picture # XXX was not ordered...and only 2 8x10's were ordered.  I finally got ahold of the local sister---and explained to her that they got what they ordered and paid for...(sister 75 miles away was having phone problems and they were communicating via texts).
I told local sister that I could do a special order tonight and have it fed-exed to me---but they would be required to pay the fed-ex/overnight charges. For them to call me and verbally tell me what they wanted...and they could pay me by check when I re-delivered (since I obviously wasn't sure what the exact charges would be). I told her to talk with her sister and call me back and let me know what to do...because I would need to place they order asap.
I never heard another word.
At 2:30 this morning my blackberry buzzes...they placed the order alright...online. (paid 8.00 for 8x10/5.00 for 5x7 and 3.5 freight via paypal.)  No way possibly to get an order done pro.  I emailed her at 6:30 this morning (when I was up and functioning).
I told her the only thing I could do at this point was send the images to her walgreens and let her pick them up---so she could have something to put in her frames.  I would still order the pro-prints and do regular shipping...and she could replace them with the walgreen prints after the holidays.   
She just sent me a not so nice email...telling me that she did exactly what I instructed her to do (I spoke to her sister, and not her). And that she wants a FULL refund...and she wants the pictures sent to walgreens NOW.
I feel that I have bent over backwards to try and accommodate her.  THEY ARE THE ONES who misordered...I gave them EXACTLY what their original order was for.
But I also know that badmouthing is the worst thing for my business...but I don't want to be taken advantage of...and that is exactly how I feel right now.
To top everything off...my 12 year old fell and broke her leg on Monday...so my stress level is pretty high right now...and I may not be thinking clearly on what the customer is asking/requesting.


----------



## Village Idiot (Dec 23, 2009)

Take a picture of you mooning the camera. Send that to her Walgreens.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Dec 23, 2009)

Do you have any kind of contract showing that the order was correct?  How can she expect a refund AND get the prints?  Sounds like some customers of mine in the past.  I will give them a deal on a new kitchen or something then when all is said and done they try to sneak things in on me.  These days I ALWAYS have a contract so if someone doesn't want to pay a lean will be put on their house.  Maybe you can put a lean on non local sisters mouth, she sounds like a snob:lmao:


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 23, 2009)

Send her a copy of the original order and let her know that there is not enough time for a replacement order.

Let her know that you was explained what was needed to her sister and that the conditions were not met.   The amount paid will only cover regular shipping and will not arrive in time and it is too late now for even overnight.

Let her know she can have a re-fund, or the prints, not both.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 23, 2009)

On a side note, I think your print prices are a bit on the low side.

I sell an 8X10 and 5X7 for 5 times what you do and have never had a problem selling them.  Having a little more built into your pricing allows you have the flexibility to do what you need to to make your customers happy (Free Overnight Shipping to your customer when needed)


----------



## rhondag (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh Village...I so love your idea!!!

I think I finally have the situation resolved...and NO she is not getting a refund!!

Pictures that she failed to order...are sitting at her Walgreens...waiting on her to pick them up and pay for them. 

Yes, I have proof of her order...and she agrees that it was HER mistake and not mine.

The online payment that she made last night, will go towards some pictures that she will order after the holidays.

My last email to her...killed her with kindness 
And she wants to order more prints...but it won't bother me one bit if she never orders or uses me again...heck...I have a few people that I would like to refer her to use for future portrait needs :lmao:


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 23, 2009)

good for you! wow what a mess!


----------



## HikinMike (Dec 23, 2009)

Walgreens??? Don't you use a pro lab?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 23, 2009)

I would not have send my photos to be printed at Walgreens no matter what.

1/ I don't believe in "the customer is always right." They need to learn again they are not. I will try to be accommodating but only within certain limits.

2/ You have no idea what the prints are going to look like yet they will have your name on them. That's an absolute no with me. That b*tch may be 75 miles away but that's a very short distance for word of mouth and you don't have the slightest idea that those prints will ever be changed/switched for the better ones. In the meantime, they are yours. Not good!

No pissed off customer is going to make me change the fact that I control my photos from A to Z. Especially not one in the wrong. It's my name on the line. In this case, it is yours.

Done is done, no need to cry over spilled milk but you may want to take the time to reflect on this, after Xmas , and figure out the best way to handle this the next time. Unfortunately, there will probably be a next time. Laws of average.

Have a merry one.


----------



## craig (Dec 23, 2009)

Not sure what goes down in the retail world, but from a commercial perspective I think you handled it well. Keep in mind that this situation will go down throughout your career. How you handle it will basically define you business. Stand your ground with pride and provide outstanding customer service. 

Love & Bass


----------

